# Is there such a thing as....



## Aukai (Aug 11, 2018)

The best brand, and easiest installation for a 3 axis DRO for a G0755 mill?


----------



## randyjaco (Aug 12, 2018)

What is the best automobile? Everyone has his own opinion.

I have done about a half dozen DRO installations. By far the brand I prefer to install is DRO Pro. It's not the cheapest, but it's definitely the easiest to install. Unless you can find someone else to do the job  B-)

Randy


----------



## FLguy (Aug 12, 2018)

I have to agree with Randy. I've got them on mill, surface grinder and lathe.


----------



## Aukai (Aug 13, 2018)

I have a spare bedroom....


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Aug 13, 2018)

The ones with magnetic strips are the easiest to cut to length and make a neat install.
But most all of them work very well indeed once installed correctly.


----------

